# Know of a good surveying text?



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

As most of you know, my background (and hopefully license) are in environmental.

However, the office I work for is currently working on more land development types of projects instead - commercial sites, subdivisions, etc.

I deal with a lot of base maps, surveyors, abutters lists, property lines, easements, etc.

I don't know the first thing about surveying, never took a course in it in school. And I think that is hurting me a little bit when I have to deal with survey stuff. I also know they are looking to grow a survey division here, and some knowledge would help me better tell them what I need.

So, can any of you recommend a decent intro. level surveying textbook? Like if you had a good book in college or something.

Something I can thumb through just to learn some basics. I don't need to know how to run instruments, but some basic theory and terms would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

I use the _Land Surveyor Reference Manual,_ sadly its published by PPI, but not written by Lindeberg. It came in handy for about 3 questions on the PE Exam as well, but its written very well. I think the writer is Andrew Harbin, if that helps you find it, much better than any college textbook.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

That might not be a bad idea, some concise text with tables and a glossary might be better than slogging through a wordy textbook.


----------

